# Most beautiful song you've EVER heard



## Fritzy525 (Nov 9, 2022)

The title is self-explanatory. I'll go first. I HIGHLY recommend watching the music video while listening, too.


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Woozle (Nov 10, 2022)

I love this aria from _The Marriage of Figaro._


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Nov 13, 2022)

I've been so obsessed with this song lately, it's beautiful


----------



## Woozle (Nov 13, 2022)

The MLP fandom made some pretty wholesome stuff.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 13, 2022)

Religious music always warms my heart!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 13, 2022)

"When I felt lost and lonely. Not a dream in my head. Your words lifted my spirits high: remember what you said. As long as there's Christmas I truly believe that hope is the greatest of the gifts we'll receive. As long as a guiding star shines above: there'll always be Christmas...so there always will be a time when the world is filled with peace and love."

As Long As There's Christmas (reprise) from Beauty And The Beast: The Enchanted Christmas.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Raever (Nov 14, 2022)

While probably not the most beautiful to others, it hits a chord for me...


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Nov 14, 2022)

These two:


----------



## SpookySims (Nov 16, 2022)

This song always gets me good:


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Odetta (Nov 18, 2022)

currently it is sza shirt


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

Fell in love with that one hit wonder while playing Forza Horizon 4.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)

Celine Dion's "My Heart Will Go On" makes me cry every time.


----------



## Inferndragon (Nov 20, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Celine Dion's "My Heart Will Go On" makes me cry every time.






Yeah this one kills it for me. (Jokes aside)





This song literally was my favourite song for the longest.


----------



## Eli The Rabbit (Nov 20, 2022)




----------

